# Cure for bloat



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I think two of my goats are slightly bloated nothing serious but I don't intend to let it get serious so what are some cures for bloat that I can make with house hold items? Thanks!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you post some pictures of them? It could just be healthy rumens. You can put some baking soda in there water to help if it is bloat.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

One can of beer helps for bloat, the darker the better.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I have heard dark, flat beer helps. Baking soda and bloat release are also other options.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

gas-x


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok ill post some pictures when I go out after I'm done with homework. Really beer!?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup! Beer helps with a lot of things for goats.. Good for their tummy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I take it with the home work she can not get beer  if you need a now cure I would go with the gas x.....I'm a dish soap fan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a case of bloat one time, but it was bad, her belly was hard as a rock. I gave her some baking soda in a syringe w/water, then canola oil in a syringe, I don't remember how much I gave, but it was a lot. Massaged her belly firmly, she started passing gas, and all was well....all within 5 minutes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A pic would be good...a large rumen is a healthy rumen  Mild bloat can be from wet graze, too much feed and might just need a bit of time to work through, If the Goat is not in stress or discomfort...Put some dry Baking soda out for them free choice,check on them often see if its better...if the bloat is pretty bad, 1/2 tablespoon or so of Baking soda in enough water to drench...message tummy til you hear and feel rumen movement..gas X works as ell as oil drenches..


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I swear by GasX or the generic version, but it must contain Simethicone, which breaks up gas bubbles. Works awesomely. I usually follow up the dose of GasX with a dose of baking soda and oil if the bloat is real bad. Whether its mid or severe, I give a dose of B complex also so I don't end up with polio.

My goats (and horses) LOVE beer. I usually have some Guinness hanging around for them. It contains some of the Vitamin B's and will help jump start a sluggish rumen. A lot of racehorse trainers in Europe give it to their horses after a race or a hard training lap.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Sorry it's taken so long to reply! I tried to post pictures but it wouldn't let me for some reason... Anywho whatever they had their tummies are better I think it was just a small bloat because I put hem out on pasture in the morning but i also put some hay out for them i have them free hooves baking sota and everything is ok now! Thanks so much guys!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It probably wasn't bloat, but just rumens full of feed. Mine get like that when I bring them branches after their breakfast. You swear they are bloated, but it's just them being piggies. If they get bloated, they are very uncomfortable and act very off.

Whatever their problem was, I'm glad they are back to normal!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That doesn't sound like bloat, just lots of good feed. But in the case of real bloat, baking soda and oil are best.


----------

